# Anybody know where I can find 190 Ounce Deli Cup Containers? 128 is the Biggest I see



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Does anybody know where I can find 190 Ounce Deli Cup Containers? 

I cannot find them anywhere.

128 Ounce is the Biggest size that I have come across.

If you know of any that are less than 190 but bigger than 128 I would be interested in those too so please let me know.

Is 190 the Biggest Size they make or can you get them bigger than that?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

They stopped producing the 190oz. There are still some in reptile circles floating around, but they are "per punched". The prepunched holes are big enough for FFs to escape, so worthless to me at least.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

I may have over similified and missed something, but, I googled "190 Ounce Deli Cup" and found these items:

Crystal Clear Deli Cups 190 oz 9.75"

pre-punched
9.75" 190 Oz Crystal Clear Deli Cup Pre-punched - Buy Deli Cup Insect Reptile Product on Alibaba.com


Brad


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dendrobati said:


> I may have over similified and missed something, but, I googled "190 Ounce Deli Cup" and found these items:
> 
> Crystal Clear Deli Cups 190 oz 9.75"
> 
> ...


Both are punched... Non-punched ones don't exist (for sale) anymore...


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Dendrobati said:


> I may have over similified and missed something, but, I googled "190 Ounce Deli Cup" and found these items:
> 
> Crystal Clear Deli Cups 190 oz 9.75"
> 
> ...


Yeah those are exactly what everyone wants, minus the pre punched holes. The holes are big enough for FF to escape, so unless you're willing to tape them or cover them with something, they're no good as froglet grow outs.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

goof901 said:


> Both are punched... Non-punched ones don't exist (for sale) anymore...


How big are the holes, could you stuff teeny tiny bits of paper towels in there or maybe glue/silicone it closed? I've been thinking of getting some of these containers recently as well...


----------



## vachyner (Aug 10, 2013)

Why not just hot glue a circle of no see em under the lid?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

FroggyKnight said:


> How big are the holes, could you stuff teeny tiny bits of paper towels in there or maybe glue/silicone it closed? I've been thinking of getting some of these containers recently as well...


They're about 1/8" in diameter. I just cover them with a bit of scotch tape, with another piece on the sticky side of the tape so nothing sticky is exposed to the inside, although hot glue might be easier.... I'm just not sure if the hot glue will melt the container as well....


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

goof901 said:


> They're about 1/8" in diameter. I just cover them with a bit of scotch tape, with another piece on the sticky side of the tape so nothing sticky is exposed to the inside, although hot glue might be easier.... I'm just not sure if the hot glue will melt the container as well....


That's what I was thinking of doing if I end up ordering more. I was thinking some heavy duty packing tape might be more durable though. Right now I've been doing ok shuffling frogs so I don't need more than what I have.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

goof901 said:


> They're about 1/8" in diameter. I just cover them with a bit of scotch tape, with another piece on the sticky side of the tape so nothing sticky is exposed to the inside, although hot glue might be easier.... I'm just not sure if the hot glue will melt the container as well....


I think once I get some I'll try a few methods to see what works the best.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Dendrobati said:


> I may have over similified and missed something, but, I googled "190 Ounce Deli Cup" and found these items:
> 
> Crystal Clear Deli Cups 190 oz 9.75"
> 
> ...


FWIW, on the first link, if you go to that site and find the 190 oz cups from the homepage, you will find that they are out of stock.

The second link is from a supplier that imports from Superior Shipping. Superior Shipping no longer has the 190 oz cups at all.

So, you did over simplify a little.  You can't actually get the 190 oz cups from either of the links provided.

Personally, I don't like those types of containers for grow out anyway. It is much too hard to get the tops off without disrupting the inhabitants for me.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

phender said:


> Personally, I don't like those types of containers for grow out anyway. It is much too hard to get the tops off without disrupting the inhabitants for me.


I agree with this. They work better for plant cuttings...


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I've only seen 128

King N8 88


----------

